# Stuff and Things > Sports >  Official NBA Thread.

## The XL

We're about 65% of the way through the season, what do you guys think of the year so far?  I think the Heat will wind up winning the championship, and LeBron will likely win the MVP.

What say you, if there are any basketball fans here.

----------


## The XL

A bunch of decent games on tonight with playoff implications.  Anyone here watch them some B-ball?

----------

usfan (04-20-2013)

----------


## Guest

Boooo Knicks

----------


## The XL

Knicks have been playing well this year.  I don't think they have a shot in the playoffs though.  They'll get there, unlike the Detroit Pistons, however.

----------


## The XL

NBA Playoffs starting this Saturday.  Anyone going to watch them?

I'm rooting for my hometown Knicks, and also the Houston Rockets, who have my two favorite players on their team, Jeremy Lin and James Harden, the guys in my avatar. 

Anyone interested in this years NBA playoffs?

----------


## Guest

I'm interested in Kobe maybe never playing again.  I'm sure Shaq is, too.  He was probably at home doing the happy dance when he found out.

----------


## The XL

> I'm interested in Kobe maybe never playing again.  I'm sure Shaq is, too.  He was probably at home doing the happy dance when he found out.


LOL.

I'm not a Kobe fan, at all, but that's a shitty way to go.  I feel bad for him.

----------


## Network

I've never had an NBA team or I'd like it more.  I like the playoffs.

Pull for Durantula because I'm a fan of underdogs/underfunded teams in general.  Disappointed me big time in the finals last year.

Who did OKC get for Harden?

----------


## The XL

Kevin Martin and Jeremy Lamb.

----------


## Guest

My sport is hockey and my team is a) too young, and b) started the season with injuries and now if they make the playoffs it will be a miracle and that is a shit way to go for a team that has been consistently awesome for over 20 years.  My least favorite teams (Blackhawks, Rangers, and Bruins) are all doing well.  It's like up is down.  Something is seriously wrong with the world.

All my teams are horrible this year...even my beloved Wings.  ::wipes tear::

The Lions were shit the season after an excellent comeback last year, and the Pistons are their usual half-assed selves that they've been for a decade so I can give fucks...  I mean, Ahem.  Yeh basketball...the Nets in my backyard suddenly beat the Pistons and I really now could give a shit. 

Basketball, boooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## Network

Hockey is some Russian bullshit!

_Go Canes
_
Harden was one of my favorite players @The XL.  Dude was horrible in the finals for some reason.  Clutch as hell up to that point.

----------


## The XL

Well, he was 22 last year.  Growing pains, probably.  And Miamis defense is great.

----------


## Guest

> Hockey is some Russian bullshit!


Hockey is an exciting sport that has everything basketball has plus the chance of death.

----------


## Network

> Well, he was 22 last year.  Growing pains, probably.  And Miamis defense is great.



True, forgot he was still so young.

I have a vicarious tie to Harden.  Sendek was his coach at AZ St and he hired Harden's high school coach to get him to go play for the devils. (dirty fucker)

Before that, Sendek coached at NC State (my alma mater) for 10 years and was fired, causing an internal fanbase rumble.

----------

The XL (04-18-2013)

----------


## Network

> Hockey is an exciting sport that has everything basketball has plus the chance of death.



Except solid ground, way more points, and people who aren't in figure skates and can actually jump because they aren't weighed down with tons of pusspads (and white without the XL's superhero vertical).

----------

The XL (04-18-2013)

----------


## The XL

@Network, you know the Rockets play the Thunder in the 1st round?

Maybe Harden can exact revenge on his old team.

----------

Network (04-18-2013)

----------


## Network

> @Network, you know the Rockets play the Thunder in the 1st round?
> 
> Maybe Harden can exact revenge on his old team.



I'll definitely watch that series.  I could pull for the rockets.  Did a few years (semi-decades?) back when they had a chance.

----------

The XL (04-18-2013)

----------


## Network

I'm on Tobacco Road, man.  Duke and UNC....college all the way.  We cared about the hornets once upon a short time when they had Larry Johnson.

Red-headed stepchildren NC State have 2 national titles.  '83 title was against Houston with Clyde Drexler and Hakeem Olujuwan.  All that Jimmy V cancer awareness you see around tourney, NC state's coach at the time with one of the most ridiculous underdog runs ever.

----------

The XL (04-18-2013)

----------


## Guest

> Except solid ground, way more points, and people who aren't in figure skates and can actually jump because they aren't weighed down with tons of pusspads (and white without the XL's superhero vertical).


Harumph!  People on skates can jump, in fact, they jump over people all the time when people fall on the ice in front of them.

----------


## The XL

> Harumph!  People on skates can jump, in fact, they jump over people all the time when people fall on the ice in front of them.


That sounds dangerous, lmfao.

----------


## Network

Hockey compared to basketball is like if they tried to make people play football in lollerskates.  

Hockey is like roller derby with a ball, minus the sweaty tatted chicks.

----------


## Guest

> Hockey compared to basketball is like if they tried to make people play football in lollerskates.  
> 
> Hockey is like roller derby with a ball, minus the sweaty tatted chicks.


You wouldn't say that in Detroit.

----------


## The XL

NBA playoffs starting today and UFC on later.  Knicks/Celtics at 3.

Let's get this shit poppin'

----------


## usfan

carmelo had a nice opening statement before the game.. solidarity & unity between ny & beantown.. say it ain't so!!!

----------


## The XL

That will end once the quarter starts, lol.

This is going to be one ugly, gritty series.  Celtics are no joke, even if old and hurt.

----------


## Network

Let's get it started.

Let's get it started in here.

Go team with the most black people.

----------

The XL (04-20-2013)

----------


## usfan

good start for mello.. 4 for 4 with 2 3's.

but, so i keep my hardcore revolutionary status, while i watch the game, i'm polishing the chamber in my old ithaca 37 shotgun..  

enjoy the game!
 :Occasion14:

----------

The XL (04-20-2013)

----------


## Network

Who gots the flat top, yo?

Whammo Jammo

----------


## The XL

> Who gots the flat top, yo?
> 
> Whammo Jammo


Iman Shumpert.  

I love playoff basketball.

----------

Network (04-20-2013)

----------


## Network

> Iman Shumpert.  
> 
> I love playoff basketball.



Georgia Tech

Jason Kidd is slower than my grandma in a wheelchair, but faster than Paul Pierce.

----------

The XL (04-20-2013)

----------


## The XL

> Georgia Tech
> 
> Jason Kidd is slower than my grandma in a wheelchair, but faster than Paul Pierce.


Pierce was slow even when he was 19-20ish.  He's always had an old mans game.

Celtics are tough.  All these Knick fans are saying Knicks in 5, but I doubt it.  I think it's going 7.

----------

Network (04-20-2013)

----------


## Network

I do really like NBA ball.  Playoffs is good shit.  I just can't ever find TBS or TNT on my cable HD channels during the season.  lol!

Garnett is older than my youngest uncle.

----------

The XL (04-20-2013)

----------


## Rain

Can't get that into the NBA.  I did enjoy the "Bad Boys" back in Detroit decades ago!  College is much better in my opinion.  Been a UK fan since the '50s.  My 2nd favorite team is "anyone playing Duke".  I call them "Duke the Pukes".  Gotta give Coach K his due though.  He is one of the greats!

----------


## The XL

Celtics up 3 in the Knicks building.

Tough bastards, they are.

----------


## Network

The geriatrics do seem to get up for the first series, then tire later on in the playoffs.

I didn't realize the knicks had such a good season.

----------


## Guest

> Can't get that into the NBA.  I did enjoy the "Bad Boys" back in Detroit decades ago!  College is much better in my opinion.  Been a UK fan since the '50s.  My 2nd favorite team is "anyone playing Duke".  I call them "Duke the Pukes".  Gotta give Coach K his due though.  He is one of the greats!



Wait, did you say "Detroit"?  You from the Motor/Murder City?  3-1-3 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## The XL

Knicks pulled it out.  This is gonna be a tight series, though.

----------


## usfan

congrats to the knicks,  good cheering, @The XL!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Rain

> Wait, did you say "Detroit"?  You from the Motor/Murder City?  3-1-3 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I did say Detroit.  I lived in Marine City and worked in Warren.  The Pistons were damn good back in those days.

----------



----------


## Guest

> I did say Detroit.  I lived in Marine City and worked in Warren.  The Pistons were damn good back in those days.


Warren...ugh.  Another great place to live.  I lived in the shitty east.

----------


## Rain

I "worked" in Warren - 10 Mile and Mound.  I "lived" in Marine City.  My wife grew up in Detroit, 2 blocks from Hamtramck.  Sure isn't a place you would want to hang out these days!

----------



----------


## The XL

Nuggets just beat the Warriors in a close one.  Nets/Bulls next

----------


## garyo

Sorry, I can't stand the NBA.

----------


## Network

UFC on Fox sports and I can't find a weak NBA game?

What's going on here?

A conspiracy no doubt.

----------

The XL (04-20-2013)

----------


## Network

They keep missing each other

bad whistle ref



...I don't remember if I was watching UFC or NBA.

----------

The XL (04-20-2013)

----------


## The XL

Rockets vs Thunder later tonight.  Let's go Beardsanity and Linsanity.

----------


## Guest

Hope Houston does well.

----------

The XL (04-21-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

I predict the Knicks will win over the Celtics.  The Celtics had a spot of pure awesome in the last game but the Knicks rally back proved the Celtics don't have the stuff this playoff season.  They're out.  Knicks have to halt the turnovers though.  I'll take Hawks over Pacers, but if it doesn't happen I won't be shocked.  Houston is up and down on the D but I think we're going to see something out of Harden.  He's gotta make that money.  With Westbrook out I thought they had a shot but Lin's not coming back. I'll still go with Houston and hope I'm not wrong.  Anyone else watching?  ODB is going to suck it up and watch some ball with me tonight.  Yeh!

----------


## Guest

> I predict the Knicks will win over the Celtics.  The Celtics had a spot of pure awesome in the last game but the Knicks rally back proved the Celtics don't have the stuff this playoff season.  They're out.  Knicks have to halt the turnovers though.  I'll take Hawks over Pacers, but if it doesn't happen I won't be shocked.  Houston is up and down on the D but I think we're going to see something out of Harden.  He's gotta make that money.  With Westbrook out I thought they had a shot but Lin's not coming back. I'll still go with Houston and hope I'm not wrong.  Anyone else watching?  ODB is going to suck it up and watch some ball with me tonight.  Yeh!



No.

----------


## The XL

Knicks down 7 at the half.

----------


## Guest

I was amazed at myself for watching the game.

----------


## The XL

Lol at the Knicks.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

I lost $40 on the Knicks.  Garnett destroyed.

----------


## The XL

Two game 6s tonight, Thunder/Rockets and Knicks/Celtics.  If the Rockets and Celtics win, they force a game 7.  Both started off the series down 3-0.  No team in the history of the NBA has come back from a 3-0 deficit and won the series, and we have two teams that could potentially do it.

Jeremy Lin has been cleared to play, but will come off the bench.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

I am making no predictions this time.

----------


## The XL

I have both the Celtics and Rockets winning and forcing a game 7.  No way NY wins in their building, that place will be rocking.  Thunder look lost without Westbrook.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (05-03-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

Harden's sick though.  Not sure what they're getting out of him tonight.

----------


## The XL

Harden was sick in game 5 too and he played fine.  

Lin off the bench is smart.  During his Linsanity run, he lit up Derek Fisher for 38, and Fisher is the current backup PG for the Thunder.

Tonight should be hella fun.  Wish I wasn't under the weather, but I'll enjoy the games, regardless.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

True he had around 30 points I think. I hope they pull it out.

----------


## Guest

I'm sure @The XL is a little happy right now.

----------


## Guest

...and I spoke too soon.  Sorry, Binks.

----------


## Guest

Yay, Knicks.  I still hate those guys but am cheering for my Binks.

----------


## The XL

That 4th quarter was insane.

----------



----------


## Guest

@The XL has got to be biting nails right now.  Amazing two games and I'm only half-watching.

----------


## Karl

Tell ya one thing..... If Da Bulls don't beat Brooklyn I'm out $50.....Game 7 it's DO OR DIE.....

----------



----------


## The XL

Houston had a good run.  Sucks Lin was hurt for most of this series.  Oh well.

----------


## Guest

That was an exciting game, sorry to the guys routing for Houston.   :Frown:

----------


## usfan

wow!  quite a finish with okc & memphis.. thunder barely squeaked it out!

----------


## usfan

Knicks better not look past the pacers.. they're going to give them a series, it look like..

----------


## usfan

My sympathy to knicks fans.. the pacers really took them to task.. and at their house!

----------


## The XL

Pacers will win in 5, the Knicks have nothing for them.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

I'm liking the Bulls what about you XL?

----------


## The XL

> I'm liking the Bulls what about you XL?


No way the Bulls beat the Heat.  They don't have Rose, and Deng is injured, too.

----------


## The XL

This Bulls/Heat series is physical.  Nazr Mohammed just shoved LeBron James and put him on his ass.

Love it.

----------



----------


## LCgreat

Anybody watching the NBA Summer League ?

----------


## The XL

I forgot about the Summer League.

Who is/was on?

----------

